# IDF laser weapon



## a_majoor (10 Jan 2015)

While the USN and USAF continue to develop solid state laser weapons, the IDF is about to deploy one for real:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/01/israel-should-deploy-iron-beam-high.html



> *Israel Iron Beam will become the world's first active duty combat laser in 2015*
> 
> Iron Beam is an air defense system currently in development by Israeli defense contractor Rafael Advanced Defense Systems. It is expected to enter service with the Israel Defense Forces in 2015, the system is designed to destroy short-range rockets, artillery, and mortars too small for the Iron Dome system to intercept effectively.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a useful addition to GBAD. If it is mobile, as seems to be implied in the illustrations (mounted on the back of trucks) then it is even more useful. Having something like this to assist in providing the overhead cover for a deployed unit would be quite useful (especially eliminating enemy drones and UAV's).


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jan 2015)

Dang and I was hoping they would use this on Johnny Jihadist. Imagine the morale effect if they fried their nuts off  ;D

But good on the IDF, will certainly make the firing solution easier and eventually bring the costs down


----------



## a_majoor (12 Jan 2015)

No doubt a truck sized weapon could be scaled to be mounted on an aircraft, so Johhny Jihadist should start considering investing in SPF 1,000,000 sunscreen very shortly.....


----------

